# Sgt. Tyler N. Holtz 2/75th RGR RGT



## RAGE275 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://blog.thenewstribune.com/mili...-killed-while-leading-assault-in-afghanistan/



			
				The News Tribune said:
			
		

> An Army Ranger from Joint Base Lewis-McChord was killed in a firefight Saturday while he led an assault against an enemy position in Afghanistan's Wardak Province, the U.S. Special Operations Command announced today.
> Sgt. Tyler Holtz, 22, a member of the 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, was serving on his fourth deployment to Afghanistan.
> His commanders praised him as an elite soldier in a news release from the Special Operations Command.
> Holtz "was a courageous and incredibly talented Ranger who died while leading his men against determined insurgents," said Lt. Col. David Hodne, commander of the Lewis-McChord-based Ranger battalion. "Tyler Holtz personified the Ranger Creed to the final moments of his life and his actions inspire us to do the same."
> ...


 
Rest easy brother. RLTW.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 26, 2011)

Rest easy Ranger. RLTW.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP Ranger!


----------



## Warchief (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP Ranger Brother.  Prayers out to his family and his Ranger Brothers.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP brother.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2011)

Official PR and Bio

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/September/110926-01.html


----------



## Dame (Sep 26, 2011)

Rest in peace, Monarch. All of Mater Dei will be praying for you.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 26, 2011)

Rest easy mate.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 26, 2011)

Rest easy Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## tova (Sep 27, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2011)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 28, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------

